# New here, this is my african tank



## Vancitycam

Sorry for the pictures all from the iphone


----------



## bonsai dave

Hello and welcome. That is neat looking tank. How many gallons is it?


----------



## Vancitycam

thank you its an 85 ish i believe


----------



## FishFreaks

hey welcome! nice tank


----------



## Vancitycam

Thank you I'm in the process of changing to hap/peacock. You think I could keep a colony of dems with hap and peacock since they are more conspecific aggressive ?


----------



## Vancitycam

I hope to have some time tonight to get out the old digi slr and get some quality pics with some of the new stock for a baseline to get a color comparison of new to down the road and a couple were in the same bag in transit and took bit of a beating&#55357;&#56862;


----------



## Smiladon

beautiful tank there. I love it


----------



## sunshine_1965

That looks like the tank that was on craigslist last week. If so I think it is 80 gallons. Welcome to BCA.


----------



## Vancitycam

Could be I'll have to check the dimensions when I'm home and if you can recall what that one went for? I haven't seen any this size just bullet tip tanks


----------



## clintgv

Nice tank. Very unique with the curved round edge. Nice another Cichlid guy . What do you have in the tank?


----------



## Vancitycam

Well thank you clintgv as for stock it's a mixed tank working towards just haps/peacock with a colony of demasoni maybe if I can get it to work and sunshine my dimensions are 48"x18" and water is 20 inches deep i don't have the volume calculation handy.


----------



## jbyoung00008

Welcome to Bcaquaria. I see you already got a warm welcome in the classified section from some of the members. Yikes!!!

Interesting tank. Ive never seen one like that before. Its really neat. Great idea to go Africans. They are lots of fun. Mixing Mbunas with Haps and Peacocks can go either way. You wont know how its going to go until you try it. Most people say it wont work. Give it a try and let us know how it works out.


----------



## Sidius

Welcome!! Awesome looking tank. I second your choice on Africans. I've never had more fun with an aquarium.

I've never tried mixing Mbuna with my peacocks/haps, other than some albino socolofi (too aggressive for my taste) and I'm trying some yellow labs soon. From what I've read about demasoni, you want a school of at least 12 (with good m/f ratios) and then you won't see much aggression towards your other fish. You might also need to provide the right kinda rock work (although I've never tried keeping them). On another note, if you can find Giant Demasoni (link provided) then I've heard they're more like a hap and more peaceful/like open water.


----------



## IceBlue

Mixing Mbuma with Haps/peacocks is generally considered the wrong thing to do but the more people I talk to the more it seems the norm. I also keep Mbuma with my haps and peacocks and it seems to be working. I have 1 giant demesoni, if you keep more than 1 you need to keep 1 male only in the tank. I also have a large male Lemon Yellow(labidochromis Carealus) a male Labeotropheos Trewavasae and male Cynotilapia Afra. The Mbuma seem to keep the aggression to themselves(three of them are blue bars). The Haps were pretty well full grown before I introduced the Mbuma, not sure how juvinilles would interact.

I agree Albino Socolifi are too aggresive, I don't like how they circle below the haps and swim up to nip the pectoral, anal fins and stomach.....just looks ugly.


----------



## Vancitycam

Thank you all for the nice comments I did get a few decent pics but having internet issues soon maybe. I am also glad I went African such beautiful fish.


----------



## Smallermouse

looks really nice but is it leaning to the right? water level.


----------



## spit.fire

Vancitycam said:


> Could be I'll have to check the dimensions when I'm home and if you can recall what that one went for? I haven't seen any this size just bullet tip tanks


40$ it's in the back of my van


----------



## Vancitycam

spit.fire said:


> 40$ it's in the back of my van


Thanks, you are talking about the fx5 foams right? Haha j/k I don't think I'd ever sell the tank it's like my baby


----------



## Vancitycam

Also to smallermouse question i checked tonight with water change and it looked level with the water still, so I put a level on it and it's dead center my only explanation would be the fx5 outlets and wave maker disrupting the water more on that side ?? Or photo angle ? But it does look that way in the pic yes you had me worried lol


----------



## Vancitycam

well a whole lot of shots this is it pretty much it there is crisp close ups of other fish too but only half and stuff too crowded for a good picture


































i will try for some other new ones tomorrow when i have some extra time, all this took days...haha dog ate socks on friday 
here she is 









and my planted i keep for my father needs some tlc


----------



## IceBlue

Real nice, and the planted tank looks awesome too.


----------



## MrJackyTang

Welcomw To BCA ! That's an Amazing Tank ! I like it !


----------



## Vancitycam

Thanks iceblue the planted tank has been going for a real long time and some things are getting out of control there is two driftwoods in there that cant even really be seen. Thanky you mrjackytang I am still working on my stock list to get it to somewhere i can just leave it. I also have some new photos but the photobucket still isnt working


----------



## vancitytony

very nice buddy


----------



## Vancitycam

Haha thanks Tony I hope to get some good shots tonight, just relax and snap some pics it's almost as if the fish can hear the chck,chck,chck when I snap photos and run away lol


----------



## Vancitycam

heres a better snap of my elec blue ahli








last one was with the iphone

this one is a guess at maybe another smaller red shoulder although the photo doesnt show it he has some red developing









this guys is a beauty from chixclids, thanks again








red shoulder ive been told


----------



## Vancitycam

Well just browsing this old thread and its been awhile, so I figured its time for update because lots has changed. I have finally upgraded my lighting to some real nice LEDs. Removed all the fake plants. I have also gotten to a more finished hap and peacock setup. My setup has crushed coral and aragonite for substrate it also contains about 200lbs of granite with driftwood and real plants, although real low light basic cheaper plants. As for stock I have 4 bnp's also one big clown loach and a trio of smaller clown loaches the rest is Africans. Of the above photos the only one to remain still is the blue ahli. My Africans are 1 red empress, 1 fire blue empress, 1 Taiwan reef, 1 sunshine, 1 electric blue ahli, 1 lwanda, 1 ruby red, 1 sulphur head, 1 flavescent,1 blue neon,1 baby frontosa and I say baby just because the size it is compared to full grown and also a lonely deep water hap has turned out to be female ill be looking to replace with another male of the same species. Also would like to say thank you to other various members that have sold me fish or bought ones from me that needed bigger tanks. I will be adding pics too I just need my third and final led pendant first.


----------



## AKAmikeross

looking forward to the pics. 

What type of sand are you using? Also what type of led lights did you end up buying?


----------



## AKAmikeross

Have all the fish been bought from members posting them for sale on this website? Thats a nice stock list....


----------



## Vancitycam

Hey thanks for the compliment mike. The substrate is a mix of crushed coral and aragonite, it's very light coloured. Most of the fish are from members that i bought over the months and a few were cherry picked from our sponsors or specially brought back from other non local stores for me from a real nice bca member. :bigsmile: Oh and the lights I got are three Kessil led pendants bought from j and l aquatics here locally I got two blues and one white amazon sun.


----------



## Sidius

I'd like to see a pic of the tank with the new lighting. I'm going to be on the hunt for new lighting for the 180g tank soon and I'm considering LED's. Right now I'm leaning towards an Aquatic Life 8 lamp T5HO + LED moonlight fixture. I actually like the warmth of the T5 bulbs more than LED but not having to replace 8 T5's every year would be nice.

http://www.aquaticlife.com/sites/default/files/specsheets/420038_0.pdf


----------



## Vancitycam

Well give me a shout and roll by to see in person camera cant do it justice. Plus it's only north delta.


----------



## Sidius

Ya I'll do that.. I am pretty busy over the next few weeks packing and moving to Langley so it might be tough until we're settled in the new place. I'm going to use the same 48" fixture on the 180g that you saw when you were at my place at first... but a lighting upgrade is going to happen fairly shortly after we move in.

I was just hoping to see some tank shots with the Kessil's to see if I want to spend more up front and go LED or stick with the fixture I was planning on getting. I'm guessing I would need 4-6 lights/pendants on a 6ft tank though and that is a lot of money lol


----------



## Vancitycam

I'll text you a few here but still have to see/hear or not hear lol in person


----------



## Sidius

lol thanks man.. How's the tank now that you're down to one species of African? Any babies yet?


----------



## Vancitycam

Soon, they should be spitting by the end of this week . I'm just letting the first few batches go and do their thing I will save some later.


----------

